# 2001 F-250 strobes in the head lights, need help!!



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I need to know the easiest way to drill the holes for the heads in the front head lights for strobes? It seems to be impossible unless you take the whole head light out, which i have no idea how to do either, any suggestions? I was just going to mount them in the reverse lights but thought i might as well throw in a challenge!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i would put them in the turn signals they will look 100% better too there


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

How much easier is that? Can you take the turn signal's out, are they just held in like the tail lights with some type of grommet?


kitn1mcc;782174 said:


> i would put them in the turn signals they will look 100% better too there


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they are held in by 2 screws under the light then pop them out


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Can you get to the screws from the front of them on the outside?


kitn1mcc;782192 said:


> they are held in by 2 screws under the light then pop them out


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

To make access easier, i always drop the front bumper down. There are 4 18mm? bolts, two by each tow hook. Then the bumper slides down a little bit. Remove the two screws under the turn signals and pop them out.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The reverse lights are MUCH harder to do. Your drilling and installation has to be ABSOLUTELY perfect. There isnt 2mm for a mistake.
In terms of the front, the headlights have to come out. Very simple task.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

So its that easy to take out the head lights or is that just for the turn signals? The turn signals is a more appealing place for me if that is easier, the reverse light thing is just a idea the tail light is OK also!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

i think strobes in the reverse would be much brighter when flashing because of the clear plastic there, no?


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought the same thing but the whole "millimeter margin for error" thing had me a little worried!


EGLC;782255 said:


> i think strobes in the reverse would be much brighter when flashing because of the clear plastic there, no?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

wkahler;782260 said:


> I thought the same thing but the whole "millimeter margin for error" thing had me a little worried!


yeah i have never put them in the turn signals. i would go with clear tubes in the red area. or use leds


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

OK someone point me in the right direction on how to get the head light out, its a 2001 F-250.

Thanks


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

wkahler;782311 said:


> OK someone point me in the right direction on how to get the head light out, its a 2001 F-250.
> 
> Thanks


I have never done a Ford, but all other vehicles we have done (police), all the light assemblies always need removed to install the strobe tubes.

good luck


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yup,you need to remove the light assembly,drill a hole large enough to mount...and dont forget to seal it to avoid your lights fogging up on you


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Well how do i take the whole light assembly out?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Is it the plastic jeweled head light?


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok to remove the front headlight is easy. Just open the hood right behind the fiberglass header panel and in front of the metal core support you will find two metal tabs that hook to the headlight adjusters. simple pull them up and this will unlock the headlight just pull it out. install your strobes and reinstall in revese. 
If you would like give me a call at 866-361-2227 x102


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Is there a trick to removing the clips, the seem rather strong!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

It seriously cant be that difficult to remove the headlight. when you do drill into the turn signal make sure the headlight is upside down to make shavings fall. also drill a little bit to let shavings fall and remove a little at a time. Its best so you dont have a bunch of metal flakes in your housing then.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes it could be hard to get the metal tabs pulled up. I have seen them bend brake once that happens your up the creek.If you want an easier install I would install them in the turn signals. 

I will send some pictures to make sure you are pulling on the correct metal tabs.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

mount the strobes in the blinker housings. strobes in the headlights do not work at night. the headlight bulbs will overpower the strobes, making them useless.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

This is very true. You also get better light out of installing a clear tube in a colored lens.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Here are some pictures showing the metal tab for the headlights and the mounting tabs for the turn signal light.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Those are the ones i am working on!! Thamks for all your help and welcome to the board!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Your more than welcome,thats what we are here for!


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey what about the adjuster on the bottom of the light it is on the bottom left corner of the passenger side, how do you get around that? The good news is i got the clips off!!


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Give me a min to upload some more pic to help you.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

look at this pic and you will see there is a small keeper at the bottom adjuster that you will need to compress. Then you can pull it out.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok i see it on mine!! Now i just have to wait for my kit to get here!!! Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

No problem man and we want pics when they are installed!!!


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Will do my best as long as there is no more questions!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ok, the parks come out very easily without touching the bumper so don;t waste your time messing around with that. You also don;t want tubes in headlights as they are rendered useless as soon as you turn on headlights. then find center of LARGE cavity where the turn signal bulb goes and drill up from bottom ensuring it doesn't hit bulb and it will tuck wires behind bumper upon re installation. 

the rear reverse issue being a close call is really more toward the 08 and up thats that hard to do...i have done it and it is VERY close, the 07 and downs are not that bad at all and do look much better in the reverse cavity. To mount here drill up from bottom makign sure you don't hit bulb and seal well with RTV to ensure no leaks....it's really not something to be scared of......the 08's i woudl not recommend a novice install...07 and older is pretty easy.


e-mail any questions if you like.......be sure to weather seal all connections with rtv on the lights as they get funky fast.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

E-mail sent!!


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I put mine in the top of the head lights and they work great because when you are plowing your truck lights are off so they are very bright. But I just drilled a 1" hole right in the top of the housing and stuck them in there. When you put them in the turn light or brake lights, when the lights are on they don't seem as bright as the reverse or head light applications.


----------

